# Yak 1/7/9 flight manual video.



## claidemore (Jul 27, 2009)

Here is a link to an excellent video on the Yak 1,7 and 9. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5aJaKRAsXQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OZ3jgWGsoQ_


----------

